# bicep help



## bugman (Nov 20, 2014)

Bicep workouts suck for me.  Whether I go light or heavy, I always wear out and I NEVER (ok, 99% of the time) get a pumped feeling.  Triceps are completely different.  I've tried various curls. Barbell, dumbbell,  concentration, 21's... HELP!  what am I missing??  I feel like I am lacking In the gun  dept.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2014)

you may be over training them..Their  small muscles that dont need to be worked like crazy..Do them after back 1-2 times a week


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 20, 2014)

pull ups will build your arms for sure. only movement I do for bicep itself is barbell curls do them heavy and they will grow. most growth I have ever seen on my arms is when I started beating the piss out of my tri's build them out instead to grow your arms


----------



## Smitherine (Nov 21, 2014)

I think 1st thing you have to make sure you have in check is the diet.  If your killing that, then I think the best exercises for biceps are barbell curls and curvy bar preacher curls with 2 forced reps from a spotter.  I also have had good results from following the Dorian Yates split, then your hitting those bi's directly and indirectly.  Good Luck Bro

Day 1 – Shoulders & Tri’s & Abs
Day 2 – Back
Day 3 – Off
Day 4 – Chest & Bi’s & Abs
Day 5 – Off
Day 6 – Quads & Hams & Calves
Day 7 – Off


----------



## bugman (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.  I'll give it a try.  I measured my arms tonight to help track the progress.  17.25".   Not to bad, but not the mutant I am working on being.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 21, 2014)

Biceps are for pussies...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 21, 2014)

To me its all about mind muscle connection. Imo if you don't have it, you wont be getting the full potential of your workout. The squeeze and contraction at the top is the most important for me. 

Just ask all the power lifters what they do


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2014)

Barbell rows, deadlift and chins are money actually ant type of rows.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Barbell rows, deadlift and chins are money actually ant type of rows.



^^^^ this. At one point I added just shy of an inch to my arms with these exact lifts and doing BB curls once a week for 3 sets of 8-10 reps. Weighted chins especially will hit the biceps hard.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 21, 2014)

I do bi's 2-3 times a week.  I love having pumped and sore bicepts.  I do rope curls on one side of the smith machine and then alternate with the other side for standing straight curls.  I then do dumbell, barbell and finish with the curl machine.  I do all of them until failure then move on to the next one.  If I could only get a better pump on my legs then I wouldn't have chicken legs.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Bullfrog (Nov 21, 2014)

I try to focus on keeping my wrists angled out on curls as this targets the bicep more directly.


----------



## Bullfrog (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's a few decent tips to try:

http://www.schwarzenegger.com/fitness/post/5-tips-for-bigger-biceps


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Barbell rows, deadlift and chins are money actually ant type of rows.



x3 on rowing motions for bicep growth. Bent rows have put more size on my biceps than any kind of curling exercise.


----------

